# Factory Grill Rattles Bad



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 2010 F150 and the factory grill (frint door panel) rattles. This grill is just held in place by some tabs. I need to deaden this grill but can't think how to go about doing it short of throwing a CLD panel on the backside of it...which would probably make it look like crap. Anyone have any solutions that has worked for them?

here is a picture of what they look like


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

CLD panels would work. Peal'n'seal fron Lowes might work as well.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have plenty of CLD panels, but I'm pretty sure you will be able to notice them through the tiny little holes. I'll check it out tomorrow. Figure out what the bigger evil is, the rattle or the non-factory looking grills


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

I would love to hear how you solve this problem. 

I have the same thing happening in my 2010 screw and it is driving me crazy.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Reggae music is the worst...


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd try putting something soft under it so that when it does vibrate it isn't rattling against plastic. That or silicone it in place.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I put some CLD tiles on the backside of the grill where there was no speaker, I also jammed a bunch of foam between the grill and plastic and also where the grill hooks in to the door. This did not eliminate the rattle completely, but now The rattles from the center console and dash are louder. Bear in mind that I do have my vehicle sound deadened with CLD tiles and MLV. It sounds pretty damn good right now. You can however see some of the black from the CLD tiles through the grill...but it isn't too bad at all.


----------

